# Excel zu PDF konvertieren



## bruce85 (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
in meiner App hat man die möglichkeit eine Excel-Datei in PDF-Datei umzuwandeln, mit der Library Aspose.Cels für Android.
Leider kostet die Lizenz ab 999 $ und möchte jetzt gern wissen, ob es eine andere freie Library für Android gibt, diese ich auch kommerziell benutzen darf, um eine Excel-Datei in PDF-Datei umzuwandeln?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus.
Gruss


----------

